# Weird mouse lag on Facebook in Chrome. Very annoying :(



## JCarp (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm experiencing some very weird, very specific mouse lag. This mouse only occurs on Facebook in Google Chrome. It does not happen in IE/Firefox, nor does it happen on any other website I use in Chrome.

Basically, If I'm reading a post while scrolling my mouse cursor will freeze for 5-10 seconds on the facebook page. It doesn't freeze in place or anything, but it makes it so I can't scroll down or highlight stuff. it more or less "stumbles". It happens often while highlighting text on facebook. 

The problem either clears itself up after ~10 seconds or when I switch from a tab to another tab. I cannot click links or right click or middle-click scroll within the facebook page until I switch tabs or the problem clears up. It's really annoying.

It's not a major issue but it is actually quite annoying, and wondering if anyone has experienced something similar and has a solution?

Google chrome is up-to-date, as well as my mouse drivers and windows updates. I've made no recent hardware or software changes, however this has only been happening for around 2 weeks.

*Windows 7 Pro 64bit , Razer DeathAdder mouse.
*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Appears to be a Chrome issue. Update or downgrade Chrome.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try disabling all addons and toolbars and see if it helps.


----------



## JCarp (Aug 10, 2014)

The problem turned out to be an extension called Facebook Photo Zoom. Needed to update it and all was good. Thanks!


----------

